# Particionamiento recomendado

## Pep

Disponemos de un servidor con 2000 AS pero lo vamos a pasar a gentoo. Necesito recomendaciones para el particionamiento de los 3 discos que tenemos.

El server es un dual P-III 866 con 1 giga de memoria y 3 discos SCSI de 36 Gb.

El servidor realizará las siguientes funciones:

PDC (con Samba) y por lo tanto servidor de ficheros e impresión con 4 impresoras (2 de ellas en red).

Servidor web. (Sin mucho tráfico)

Servidor de bases de datos MySQL (Sin mucho tráfico).

Servidor de ftp.

Proxy con squid con unos 80 clientes tirando de él constantemente

----------

## piraxter

Pues nunca he tenido un servidor de esos, solo PCs, pero mi experiencia con caches y servidor de archivos dice lo siguiente:

Podrias utilizar facilmente un disco para /var, en el cual podrias poner el cache y ni se quejaria, desde luego que ahi van los logs. 

Otro disco mas seria utilizado para los binarios /usr y /usr/bin y el ultimo para el Swap y /home y lo que desees compartir. Como sistema de archivos de mi eleccion seria el JFS, que va bien con muchas lecturas y escrituras.

----------

## Pep

Gracias por la respuesta.

Había pensado en crear una partición de swap de 512 megas en cada disco. ¿Es una buena opción o es mejor incluir todo el swap en una única partición?

----------

## Capsize

con un swap es mas que suficiente, seguramente ni lo usaras, porque con 1 giga de memoria... has pensado en usar raid??? teniendo 3 HD's como que me lo pensaria, usa RAID 1, quizas te vaya bien. balancearias la carga sobre los HD. ganarias velocidad de lectura.

----------

